# Virgin or Slut



## andyzee (Jan 4, 2010)

You go BC skiing in the Rockies, some nice wilderness spot were is something happens you won't be easily found. Something does happen, an avalanche that block off the only exit out of the mountain pass you're at, no getting back until the snow melts in 4 months. You're luck enough to find a cabin with enough food and water to hold you over for this period. Now, would you prefer to be stranded with a virgin or a slut?


----------



## skidbump (Jan 4, 2010)

Voted slut...i really believe my wife would understand.


----------



## wa-loaf (Jan 4, 2010)

Well a clean slut at any rate.


----------



## wintersyndrome (Jan 4, 2010)

Who wants to spend four months trying to break a hymen?


----------



## severine (Jan 4, 2010)

wintersyndrome said:


> Who wants to spend four months trying to break a hymen?


I guess it depends on if you prefer being the teacher or the student...


----------



## snoseek (Jan 4, 2010)

Slutty can keep you entertained much longer. How about a slutty virgin?


----------



## dmc (Jan 4, 2010)

Am I at the right place?  Did my bookmarks change?


----------



## dmc (Jan 4, 2010)

a nasty slut


----------



## andyzee (Jan 4, 2010)

I waited before voting, interesting results. I chose virgin, nothing like taking a sweet innocent and turning her into an insatiable slut. Bunch of freaking amateurs always taking the easy way out! :lol:


----------



## mondeo (Jan 5, 2010)

How do you not make the poll results public on this one?

Virgin for me.


----------



## Greg (Jan 5, 2010)

It probably has something to do with andyzee posting, "nothing like taking a sweet innocent and turning her into an insatiable slut", but my creep meter is pegged.


----------



## severine (Jan 5, 2010)

Greg said:


> It probably has something to do with andyzee posting, "nothing like taking a sweet innocent and turning her into an insatiable slut", but my creep meter is pegged.


:lol:

My friend and I made up a bunch of "hypothetical questions" in high school that were in similar vein in thought (they all ended up with impossible circumstances that somehow had something to do with sex in the end). Thanks for the memories....


----------



## andyzee (Jan 5, 2010)

Greg said:


> It probably has something to do with andyzee posting, "nothing like taking a sweet innocent and turning her into an insatiable slut", but my creep meter is pegged.



Damn, you make it sound like a bad thing. :-D


----------



## marcski (Jan 5, 2010)

And who says, AZ isn't risque?  lol

Slut.  Since we're stranded in the backcountry and I'm a powder whore...I'm voting slut!


----------



## andyzee (Jan 5, 2010)

marcski said:


> And who says, AZ isn't risque?  lol
> 
> Slut.  Since we're stranded in the backcountry and I'm a powder whore...I'm voting slut!



But, wouldn't you prefer virgin powder as opposed to tracked out crud?


----------



## dmc (Jan 5, 2010)

I always equate a sketchy chute to a hooker at a bachelor party...

Gets more sketchier for the next guy until it's undoable...


----------



## Greg (Jan 5, 2010)

andyzee said:


> Damn, you make it sound like a bad thing. :-D



When it comes from a guy whose virgin deflowering days are likely several decades past him, well yes, it does sound like a bad thing.


----------



## andyzee (Jan 5, 2010)

Greg said:


> When it comes from a guy whose virgin deflowering days are likely several decades past him, well yes, it does sound like a bad thing.



Ah, but the memories, nothing wrong with them.


----------



## Beetlenut (Jan 5, 2010)

andyzee said:


> Ah, but the memories, nothing wrong with them.


 
If that's all ya got left, then, well yes!


----------



## andyzee (Jan 5, 2010)

Beetlenut said:


> If that's all ya got left, then, well yes!



I'm in my 50s and happily married, no virgins in my future.


----------



## Beetlenut (Jan 5, 2010)

andyzee said:


> I'm in my 50s and happily married, no virgins in my future.


 
Sounds like no sex either! ;-)


----------



## andyzee (Jan 5, 2010)

Beetlenut said:


> Sounds like no sex either! ;-)



Now now, I'm in my 50s, not dead :grin:


----------



## Mildcat (Jan 5, 2010)

dmc said:


> I always equate a sketchy chute to a hooker at a bachelor party...
> 
> Gets more sketchier for the next guy until it's undoable...



It's only Jan 5th and this has to be post of the year. :lol:


----------



## Riverskier (Jan 5, 2010)

Definitely slut. Guarenteed good time, where the virgin is more of a gamble.


----------



## wintersyndrome (Jan 5, 2010)

whether you want a virgin or a slut also depends on what sort of relationship you want to follow your escape after the spring thaw...

Virgins: more likely to be a stage 5 clinger

Slut: more likely to say "Thanks for the memories...lets do it again sometime...Look me up if your ever in Reno"


----------



## snowmonster (Jan 5, 2010)

Can't I have both?


----------



## andyzee (Jan 5, 2010)

snowmonster said:


> Can't I have both?



Ah, you da man!


----------



## drjeff (Jan 5, 2010)

snowmonster said:


> Can't I have both?



A slutty virgin??


----------



## andyzee (Jan 5, 2010)

drjeff said:


> A slutty virgin??



I think he meant both a slut and a virgin. Which, by the way could help with keeping you awake on long rides from the mountain at night.


----------



## drjeff (Jan 5, 2010)

andyzee said:


> I think he meant both a slut and a virgin. Which, by the way could help with keeping you awake on long rides from the mountain at night.



How true   I guess one would need to clarify exactly what type of virgin this would be then


----------



## snowmonster (Jan 5, 2010)

andyzee said:


> I think he meant both a slut and a virgin.


Winner, winner, chicken dinner!


----------



## dmc (Jan 6, 2010)

andyzee said:


> I think he meant both a slut and a virgin. Which, by the way could help with keeping you awake on long rides from the mountain at night.



AND make for an interesting "What are you doing now" post...


----------



## andyzee (Jan 6, 2010)

dmc said:


> AND make for an interesting "What are you doing now" post...



I like it 6 Degrees of Separation to sluts and virgins.


----------



## drjeff (Jan 6, 2010)

dmc said:


> AND make for an interesting "What are you doing now" post...



That would likely be a post that would be worthless without pictures  :lol:


----------

